# How do the upper bracket on the Dorbritz D-Cups hold in place?



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

From what I understand the upper brackets on the D-Cups kind of just cups around the upper perch on the frame from the pressure in the bag.

How do these work without slipping out?

I assume they only come loose when you jack up the car and drop out the strut?

What is the exact height and width of the top and bottom brackets? I've yet to find an answer for that one either.

I've had to cut out my upper perch for the extremely unreliable Air lift sleeves and now I want to switch over to the Slam Specialty SS-6. 

What can I weld up top for the upper cup to fit around?


----------



## Doc42 (Sep 26, 2011)

The bracket screws into the bag on top. About an 1" tall on top 2" on the bottom. If you cut out the nipple you don't need the top bracket, they just came out with shorter d-cups also.


----------



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

So the top of the bag will essential be free floating regardless of me airing up or down?

I plan on using the SS-6 Bags on a 20th GTI. Would it be wise to buy the shorty set or should I not worry being that the upper cup will not be in there?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

why do you want to switch for ss-5 on 20th?
mk4 dont have any rubbing issues with airlift rear sleeve bags.
only mk5-6's with xl top brackets.


----------



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> why do you want to switch for ss-5 on 20th?
> mk4 dont have any rubbing issues with airlift rear sleeve bags.
> only mk5-6's with xl top brackets.


I've popped about 5 air lift sleeves so far from rubbing. Since my whole perch was ground out by the PO I think that the D-cups and SS bags would be a much better choice instead of the air lift top mount brackets.

The PO ghetto rigged the rear bags and I didn't find out how bad until later on. So now I am redoing everything. Literally, everything. I don't like knowing that something else he did was wrong so I'd rather do it correctly and to my standard. Just to be sure and not have to worry every day. They were originally double bellow bags in the rear. I actually liked how they rode for the most part as well as how they would fold with the up and down of the rear.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

so you have mk4 and popped 5 airlift sleeve bags? 
i have never heard of anyone having any rubbing issues with them on mk4.
but also i never see anyone using xl top brackets on mk4 either.
you could try doing this mod to the airlift sleeve,by just using top of d-cup bracket.
i did this while back,works pretty good,just weld the top to the body.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6202/6125674541_808110b08d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2231 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6181/6126222060_d91f0957f7_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2233 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6078/6125675983_a8f75ede3c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2235 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6089/6125676501_2c17789029_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2237 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6207/6125677735_4e1300d431_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2241 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6194/6126226706_ae521b9f3b_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2248 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think you understand. That's exactly what I did. I have that top airlift bracket welded to my frame and I'm popping bags left and right.

I forgot to mention, when I said he cut out the upper perch, I literally meant he cut out the whole friggin perch. That whole rounded bevel that follows the frame? Gone. He carved it down flat. I am quite clueless as to where the exact center point is now. I know what I have done isn't that far off from where it should actually be.

BTW, your ride looks pretty good.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

do you have any pics ,just so i could understand better whats going on in there.
i know you want to switch over for ss5's but a lot of times those bigger diameter bags rub more and could give you more problems.
most likely your tops are not positioned/welded in the right place too far off center and thats whats causing the rubbing issue. did you have problems on both sides or just one?


----------



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

I think the weld points of the bracket may also be off. I shouldn't have paid some jerk off to do it just because he said he's done air set ups on trucks before.

They may be too close in toward the center of the car since that bevel is cut out. But the guy who welded them in for me actually drilled two more holes closer to the rotors to account, I guess? That kind of messed me up because I can't drill any more holes in these brackets. 

Both sides have popped in the actual bracket holes and the ones this guy cut for himself.

The real problem with these sleeved bags is when they air out, the bottom rubs the control arm even though they've been ground down. It is also damn hard to tell where they grind until its too late and I have to order another bag.

The whole idea of me installing these double SS-5 bags is to not have to worry so much about welding in an upper bracket and messing it up again. I'd like to just drill a hole in the metal and screw a rod into the top of the bag and let it slide in and out with the rise and fall of the bag. Also, the lower D-cups would also be good at preventing rubbing on the control arm.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

i just looked up your previous posts and found some pics of what you have there,looks like at one point of time your car had original easystreet rear kit on it that required complete removal of top spring perch,i think thats where all of your problems started.
so i guess at this point if you set on ss5 bags,just try doing something like this,if you have problems fixing top to the frame rail.
i did this on mk6 jetta that has solid beam like mk4s
its a shortie d-cups with a little modification to the top.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7032/6819445325_c649d9200c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1504 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7174/6819446561_ac662e4713_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1505 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7153/6819451481_37540b4028_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1514 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

Is the tab with the self tappers meant to keep the bag from twisting or just to hold it up there?

Is there any other hardware in the center of the cup holding it to the frame also?

I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

no not from twisting,just to hold it fixed in place,because we had problems with the bag sliding out before i did this.
no other hardware only those two self tapping screws.


----------



## Joker69 (Apr 23, 2005)

Quick question with the D cups, I bought ss5 for the rears and wondering what's better to get, the original d cups or the shorty d cup?? Please help. I have an mk4


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Joker69 said:


> Quick question with the D cups, I bought ss5 for the rears and wondering what's better to get, the original d cups or the shorty d cup?? Please help. I have an mk4


Shorty's are designed mostly for the bottom backet, and thats because some cars have shallower LCA pockets (ie. MK6 jetta). So the bottom bracket is shorter. I believe the top bracket is the same.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Joker69 said:


> Quick question with the D cups, I bought ss5 for the rears and wondering what's better to get, the original d cups or the shorty d cup?? Please help. I have an mk4


 i would get regular d-cups install everything see how it is,make sure nothing rubs and if there is more room to play with then shorten them a little.


----------

